#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Projectie achter gaasdoek

## SPS

Hallo.

Binnenkort een theaterproduktie met o.a. videoprojectie dmv beamers.
In een bepaalde scene wordt een zwart gaasdoek gebruikt waarachter zich dan e.e.a. afspeelt.
Men heeft het idee, dat videoprojecties op het scherm dat zich dan dus achter het gaasdoek bevind, wel zichtbaar zal zijn door het gaasdoek heen. Iemand ervaring mee?
Misschien moven naar het theaterforum?? (Mod)

Paul.

----------


## Upgrading your system

kaasdoek?? tsjah... dat heb je in verschillende soorten. Het belangrijkste is dus te weten hoe groot de mazen van dit doek zijn. hoe groter de mazen, hoe meer er te zien is wat erachter gebeurt.

----------


## Nit-Wit

Ik voorzie een resultaat wat niet mooi is:
1. Je blijft op het zwarte gaas toch nog beeld zien, welliswaar niet in detail, maar wel licht.
2. Er blijft weinig licht over achter het gaas dat je op dat doek weinig meer ziet.

----------


## moderator

Paul,

Het kan zeker, het kan zeker ook met een mooi resultaat!

Leukste voorbeeld wat ik me 123 voor de geest kan halen was het gebruik bij de musical Rembrandt, was een combi van op- en doorzicht projectie.
Dat gedeelte van de musical was wat mij betreft errug geslaagd!

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Paul,
> 
> Het kan zeker, het kan zeker ook met een mooi resultaat!
> 
> Leukste voorbeeld wat ik me 123 voor de geest kan halen was het gebruik bij de musical Rembrandt, was een combi van op- en doorzicht projectie.
> Dat gedeelte van de musical was wat mij betreft errug geslaagd!



Zelfde geldt voor Dirty Dancing (water-scene, waarbij de projectie op het (schuine) doek achter het grote kaasdoek wel werd "bijgewerkt" met projectie van boven als ik het goed heb gezien. Reacties van 't publiek waren - zeker op deze scene - erg goed!

----------


## sparky

Ik denk dat je nog best veel gaat zien op het gaas en de kans dat dat afleidt van de dingen waar het in die scene om gaat lijkt me zeer aanwezig. Maar weten doe ik het niet. 

Als alternatieven:
Als er genoeg ruimte is kun je voor doorzichtprojectie kiezen.
De projector achter het gaas hangen hangen is ook een optie.

Overigens heb ik op Lowlands een show van The Knife gezien (Zweedse broer en zus die electronica maken) Waarbij zowel op een gaasdoek voor het podium werd geprojecteerd als op een doek achter, waarmee 3-achtige trucjes werden gedaan, zag er geweldig uit.

----------


## SPS

Ok!

Allen bedankt voor de reacties.
We gaan er mee aan de slag!

Ik laat nog wel weten/foto-tje hoe het beviel.
(Is pas eind mei trouwens....)

Paul.

----------


## @lex

Volgens mij was het 'Les Miserables' een jaar of zestien geleden in Carré waar witte teksten (ik geloof jaartallen en locaties) op drie gazen achter elkaar werden geprojecteerd. Het eerste gaas nam een groot deel van het licht op en elk gaas daarna een even groot deel van het achter het eerste gaas overgebleven licht. Werkte erg mooi; zeker toen het eerste gaas de kap in verdween en de projectie op het tweede gaas dus in intensiteit toenam. Dit was een heel gaaf effect!

Gr, @lex

----------


## Beback1996

> Volgens mij was het 'Les Miserables' een jaar of zestien geleden in Carré waar witte teksten (ik geloof jaartallen en locaties) op drie gazen achter elkaar werden geprojecteerd. Het eerste gaas nam een groot deel van het licht op en elk gaas daarna een even groot deel van het achter het eerste gaas overgebleven licht. Werkte erg mooi; zeker toen het eerste gaas de kap in verdween en de projectie op het tweede gaas dus in intensiteit toenam. Dit was een heel gaaf effect!
> 
> Gr, @lex



Wat ook mooi is om het spel achter het gaas en de projectie optimaal te blijven zien is om de beamer op de regietafel in de zaal te zetten en terwijl de projectie afspeelt op het gaas al hetlicht voor het gaas uit te hebben en het spel achter het gaas uittelichten. Hier door zie je als je in de zaal zit duidelijk het spel achter het gaas en de projectie blijf je optimaal zien! Je meot wel een beetje met het licht achter het gaas spelen om een mooi duidelijk beeld op het gaas te krijgen!

----------


## PeterZwart

YouTube - The Killers Human EMA 08

----------


## lightjockey ty

is het nou kaasdoek of gaasdoek?

----------


## salsa

Bij mij weten is kaasdoek dikker en wordt gebruikt als afrok doek of 'covers' en gaasdoek is dus meer transparant en tegenwoordig zelfs 'stretch'.

Maar ik kan het fout hebben....

Dave

----------


## AJB

Kaasdoek is geen afrokdoek. Wordt veel gebruikt als opzicht projectie-oppervlak. Gaas is veel doorzichtiger maar ook vele malen kwetsbaarder.

----------

